

Mapillary in the OpenStreetMap iD Editor - petern
http://blog.mapillary.com/update/2014/10/21/iD-and-mapillary.html

======
a3_nm
Note that Mapillary has some downsides. In addition to the CC-BY-SA license,
the Mapillary T&C
([http://www.mapillary.com/terms.html](http://www.mapillary.com/terms.html)
1.3) give them the specific right to reuse user content as they wish, without
attribution. (This is different from OSM, which uses the ODbL.)

Also, even though the license is CC-BY-SA, section 1.2 of the T&C prohibits
commercial use. Further, I see no data dumps provided (or statement of intent
to provide some eventually), unlike OSM, StackExchange, Wikimedia projects.

Last, the smartphone app seems to be closed-source. (If it is open-source, I
couldn't find the source.)

It is great news that people are trying to develop a Google Street View
replacement, but OSM's will to let people use this data to improve OSM (like
they do for Bing satellite imagery) doesn't imply that this project is as free
as OSM.

~~~
nodata
Either it's CC-BY-SA or it isn't. Maybe someone from Mapillary could comment.

~~~
jesolem
To clarify: * Outgoing license is CC-BY-SA. "Mapillary Photos are available
under the Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 4.0 International License
(CC BY-SA 4.0)." from
[http://www.mapillary.com/legal.html](http://www.mapillary.com/legal.html) *
OSM has an explicit right to take data under their contributor terms
[http://www.mapillary.com/osm.html](http://www.mapillary.com/osm.html) * The
incoming license is per Mapillary ToS because we want to be able to use the
photos for 3D/street view/recognition/etc

Also we do give attribution to photographers under every single photo.

(I'm on the Mapillary team)

~~~
Sprint
I would like to archive your photo collection for safe keeping at archive.org
in the winter. Would you be up to work together on that or should I just write
me some scripts and go at it (with reasonable rate limiting)?

Are original files available or is thumb-2048.jpg the maximum public quality?

Are there really no location tags in the files? If so, your CC license is
pretty much worthless as the images itself are not useful to anyone. :(

~~~
jesolem
Let's figure something out together. Email us.

~~~
Sprint
Will do when the time has come. Thanks!

------
Doctor_Fegg
Misleading title.

openstreetmap.org doesn't have a Street View function. Mapillary has been
integrated into the default _editor_ (the wonderful iD) as an aid to mapping.
It's not exposed to non-editing users.

~~~
petern
Sorry, that is totally right. It's about the iD editor, nothing else.

------
rmc
For those who don't know, Mapillary is attempting to be an open source, crowd
sourced equivalent of Google Street View. You can download the app on your
phone and do some street view today.

~~~
aw3c2
For varying amounts of "open source".

------
davidw
Street view is a ton of data and uses custom hardware, and seems to be done in
a fairly systematic way in order to cover most of an area.

So they've got their work cut out for them. That said, at one point I wasn't
that optimistic about open street map either, and all of a sudden it seems
like they now have very good data - at least where I live.

------
showsover
Just installed it on my WP, and I'm really glad there's an app available (most
neglected platform).

Congrats to Mapillary for becoming the default street view. I hope to help in
my neck of the woods!

~~~
petern
The WM app is contributed by Tommy Ovesen one of the Norway Mapillary members,
see [http://blog.mapillary.com/update/2014/05/15/windows-phone-
re...](http://blog.mapillary.com/update/2014/05/15/windows-phone-
released.html)

------
roncohen
Well done Jan Erik and team!

------
DonHopkins
Nice pie menus!

